

Would a milestone release checklist be useful? - mskierkowski

I'm considering building an OS app so you can manage a checklist for things to do before a milestone release. When ready, it will automatically import them into GH issues. Would this be useful for you?
======
Xanza
This would be crazy useful -- if I used iOS. ;) Why not a webapp (aside from
the obvious reasons). A responsive UI that does the same with a nice jQuery
twist would be workable on most webkit browsers and would work on Android,
iOS, and the new Blackberry 10.

Sounds good, no?

~~~
mskierkowski
Yeah. By "OS" i mean "open-source" not "iOS". I was thinking it'd be a web app
where you can manage multiple lists each one with categories and items. When
you are ready to release you just select the repo and milestone from Github
and it creates issues for each of the checkbox items.

~~~
Xanza
Ahh, my mistake. (I assumed!) This is most certainly something that I, and
many people I know would use! I'll look forward to it.

